# Three unexpected additions...



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw a post appear on my FB news feed about someone giving three female rabbits and their hutch away to a good home... people were starting to enquire so I made the very quick decision to get them. The owner couldn't get rid of them quick enough and wouldn't even touch them... her neighbour was there to help with the hutch and lifted one up by the neck! The owner didn't even say anything so I had to step in. I am not sure if I will be able to keep them yet, need to work a few things out but if I can't I will be contacting the rescue my two came from to see if they can help and I can keep them here until a home comes up. Here they are..


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful trio


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 18, 2014)

Aww, They're beautiful. Have they got names?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What pretty things.

At least they are safe now.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

They are pretty wee girls. The names they came with were (L-R) Nibbles, Bob and Snowy... I thought they were rubbish names so, temporarily, they are called (L-R) Ewok, Freya and Alice.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Ewok



Freya


Alice


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE ewok <3 <3 im in love lol
keep them keep them keep them keep them keep them keep them

ahem er i mean beautiful bunnies well done on rescueing them


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just stunning I have such a soft spot for lionheads and greys come to think of it!! 

have you checked there all girls they didn't have very femanin names!!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol, Ewok is definitely a wee cutie! She has a really matted ball though, which you can see a bit in the photo, so I need to try and figure out how to get it off without stressing her too much...



emzybabe said:


> just stunning I have such a soft spot for lionheads and greys come to think of it!!
> 
> have you checked there all girls they didn't have very femanin names!!


The woman said her son named them, hence the names. But I did try to check, I am not the greatest at it though! I did try to take photos that I had been going to put on a FB group to ask them but the photos didn't exactly turn out great lol. It's not the easiest to do by yourself... I saw no obvious male parts though lol...


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

And just so they don't feel left out since I never posted photos of them... my two. Luna and Juno


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> ... I saw no obvious male parts though lol...


They aren't always that obvious though, unless you know what they look like. Their nuts aren't like any other animals' goolies - being naked and pink -and they can also be retracted into the abdomen. Also they aren't at the end of the body, but nestle at the side of the fluffy bit.










You have to gently press for the internal part of the anatomy to pop out, like this person is doing - 









and if it's V-shaped with a groove, it's a doe. If it's more cylindrical, then, yeah, it's a boy innit


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> They aren't always that obvious though, unless you know what they look like. Their nuts aren't like any other animals' goolies - being naked and pink -and they can also be retracted into the abdomen. Also they aren't at the end of the body, but nestle at the side of the fluffy
> 
> You have to gently press for the internal part of the anatomy to pop out, like this person is doing
> 
> and if it's V-shaped with a groove, it's a doe. If it's more cylindrical, then, yeah, it's a boy innit


I know they aren't always obvious - I was just making the point that I didn't see them. I googled the difference, and some buns definitely have obvious balls! It also isn't too easy to have a look with these guys since they aren't used to being handled.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> It also isn't too easy to have a look with these guys since they aren't used to being handled.


Fair enough! 
Hard to know from here, if you know what you're looking for, or not - and yes, also if you've been able to get a good squizz at their privates :thumbup1:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I will try again tomorrow and attempt to take photos so I can let more knowledgeable people give their opinion.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I sexed them again today, and still got them all as female. I took photos and posted them on a FB, who confirmed they are all girls. I am glad they are all the same, but if I am to keep them, I need to get them spayed... which is what poses the problem. It will cost £216 to get them all spayed so I need to work the part out...


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

Ewok is a cutie but a really funny looking Lionhead!

I love Lionheads too, would not own any other breed.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Worth shopping around for spaying I've had quotes between £40 and £140 for 1 rabbit. Also some rescue centres may be able to assist wih a discounted spay fee


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

KittyBimble said:


> Ewok is a cutie but a really funny looking Lionhead!
> 
> I love Lionheads too, would not own any other breed.


Lol, she is such a sweetie too.. I love her already, whereas Freya is a pain in the rear! My 'own' two are Lionhead crosses and so so sweet.



emzybabe said:


> Worth shopping around for spaying I've had quotes between £40 and £140 for 1 rabbit. Also some rescue centres may be able to assist wih a discounted spay fee


I called round loads today and my vet is the cheapest at £72 each...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

My vet is £120 per doe! Sheesh


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

When I see threads like this where someone has been able to step in and care for animals like these and offer them a good home it brings a lump to my throat, how lovely.

They are adorable.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How lovely of you to just plough in and take them - sounds like they could have ended up anywhere 

Would the rescue that your two came from be able to help with the neutering? They may be able to get them done by their vet as "rescues" without having to have them at their premises.

I don't know much about rabbits, do they *have* to be neutered, especially as they are all girls?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

binkybunny said:


> My vet is £120 per doe! Sheesh


I am thankful mine isn't as high as that! That would be £360 for these guys!



sskmick said:


> When I see threads like this where someone has been able to step in and care for animals like these and offer them a good home it brings a lump to my throat, how lovely.
> 
> They are adorable.


Thank you  I see loads of these ads but something about this one got to me... I think it was all the 'oh, my daughter would love them!' and I had arranged to get them the next day but she was getting PMs about them so suddenly messaged and said 'can you get them tonight?'. This was at 5.30pm and by 8pm they were in my car... she clearly just wanted shot of them. I was thinking of three unspayed females which could be a disaster with people unaware...



Lurcherlad said:


> How lovely of you to just plough in and take them - sounds like they could have ended up anywhere
> 
> Would the rescue that your two came from be able to help with the neutering? They may be able to get them done by their vet as "rescues" without having to have them at their premises.
> 
> I don't know much about rabbits, do they *have* to be neutered, especially as they are all girls?


Thank you. I am not sure about the rescue to be honest.

Ideally, they should be spayed. Rabbits have something like 80% chance risk of uterine cancer... it's a bit similar to dogs with pyo. It also really lessens the risk of them fighting. They are still young but as they get older they could have issues... I also haven't decided if I would brave a group bond, but with them being entire it would be a definitely no no.


----------

